# Structually cut stids



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

These are the studs I was talking about guys, wasn't sure where to start this thread but here it is anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

so can you frame without channel with those ? what is the benifit?:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> so can you frame without channel with those ? what is the benifit?:blink:


The sparkies would love them:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gordie said:


> so can you frame without channel with those ? what is the benifit?:blink:


Less Steel? This _should _equal less cost, but I'm sure they've jacked the price because of the fancy manufacturing. I'd think that if these things got warm they'd fail much more rapidly. I'm sure they're lighter, and save costs all around (for electricians, plumbers, etc). From a builder's perspective I bet they're a great value...but probably not much different from a hanger's perspective. Looks like you can still slam them if needed.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Channel fits in nicely and without bending it or at the expense of the ears of the entire job site. Doesn't make a lick of dofference save the fact that that was supposed to be an 18g wall and those studs are 20g so it's alot easier and faster to screw and not so rough on your gun. Obviously you guys have immediately recognized benefits for the other trades. Works out to be alot cheaper. Will they melt quicker yes but as its for a heavier gauge wall there's almost always going to 5/8 fire on top of it anyways (speaking from my experience) what would you really gain 5-10 mins longer before its ll comes down, don't think that's goin to make the difference in most cases. That being said if I was consulting for a small or family type business I would want more beef for the little bit of the difference in the end. Basically what I'm trying to say is architects are signing off so insurance would sign off and if its an easier product to work with and cheaper, why not. Only disadvantage I see is you cant use snips or nibblers without making a mess as there's a curled edged around all those punch outs, chop saw or grinder only.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Shouldn't have said alot cheaper above contradicted myself in my own message and its not alot cheaper as slim recognized too. Works out to be a "little" cheaper. Man I need to work on my grammar too.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deezal said:


> Shouldn't have said alot cheaper above contradicted myself in my own message and its not alot cheaper as slim recognized too. Works out to be a "little" cheaper. Man I need to work on my grammar too.


 
well, if it is replacing 18 ga. then you wouldn't cut 18 ga with snips anyways. So, I don't see that as a negative. If you were using a light gauge stud like that to replace a light gauge stud that you can cut with snips, then that would be a negative issue.

I don't think any architects would accept that here in Kansas personally. Not yet anyways.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> well, if it is replacing 18 ga. then you wouldn't cut 18 ga with snips anyways. So, I don't see that as a negative. If you were using a light gauge stud like that to replace a light gauge stud that you can cut with snips, then that would be a negative issue.
> 
> I don't think any architects would accept that here in Kansas personally. Not yet anyways.


That is absolutely true you would not be using snips or nibblers on 18g anyways so you are ahead and for me personally it's not even a negative at all as anything lower than 25 and I'm using chop saw, gas axe or grinder anyways. not only to save life in my snips but be more efficient with less work IMO. Know alot of guys who love the nibblers and snips for 20g and even though it is exactly that, the option would not be open to you.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Will they melt quicker yes but as its for a heavier gauge wall there's almost always going to 5/8 fire on top of it anyways (speaking from my experience) what would you really gain 5-10 mins longer before its ll comes down, don't think that's goin to make the difference in most cases.


Well, you tell me....

You're with your family in a building that's caught fire, and you're trying to get out. You're 6-11 minutes from safety.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, you tell me....
> 
> You're with your family in a building that's caught fire, and you're trying to get out. You're 6-11 minutes from safety.


 Exactly....
I can see the demand for these type of specialty stud rising if steel prices skyrocket, but who loses out


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, you tell me....
> 
> You're with your family in a building that's caught fire, and you're trying to get out. You're 6-11 minutes from safety.


Yeah when you put it like that it slaps you in the face! You have to remember though that this is just infill, it's the I-beams and HSS


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, you tell me....
> 
> You're with your family in a building that's caught fire, and you're trying to get out. You're 6-11 minutes from safety.


Yeah when you put it like that it kinda smacks you in the face doesn't it . It was just a comment I basically threw out there though as I've thought about it and you have to consider that it's basically only infill, structure is achieved with the I-beam/HSS that sits on the grade beam and that's not changing at all. If they were going to try to cheap out on that particular aspect then yes I would feel the same way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't get why they call them stids ????









Or were you being a typical drywaller when you started this thread


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Hahaha nice. if you look at what I'm posting on here there's a **** ton of double messages, poor spelling and even poorer grammar. Apologies to the dwt community lol. Phone is smashed and I've been haveing minor troubles with my app on my I-phone and as I've said in a previous message the phone is smashed and can barely read most of what I wrote myself. 3mos no booze though so can't be that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Hahaha nice. if you look at what I'm posting on here there's a **** ton of double messages, poor spelling and even poorer grammar. Apologies to the dwt community lol. Phone is smashed and I've been haveing minor troubles with my app on my I-phone and as I've said in a previous message the phone is smashed and can barely read most of what I wrote myself. 3mos no booze though so can't be that


 Your not drinking Deezal? Are you OK?:blink:,,,,Your not sick are ya?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Your not drinking Deezal? Are you OK?:blink:,,,,Your not sick are ya?


Oh my God:blink:, we have a drywaller that has gone without beer for 3 months:blink:

Everybody, we have a emergency, Deezal has no beer

I'm willing to chip in 2 bucks to get Deezal some beer, if everybody else is willing:whistling2:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha yeah I'm ok Moore an thx 2 buck, actually just cracked a bud before I started to write this. Not my first choice but its still making me wonder why I stopped. Guess I've just been busy lately. only remember the date because its the same day I hired one of my guys.. 









Cheers boys, you guys are good chits!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh my God:blink:, we have a drywaller that has gone without beer for 3 months:blink:
> 
> Everybody, we have a emergency, Deezal has no beer
> 
> I'm willing to chip in 2 bucks to get Deezal some beer, if everybody else is willing:whistling2:





Deezal said:


> Haha yeah I'm ok Moore an thx 2 buck, actually just cracked a bud before I started to write this. Not my first choice but its still making me wonder why I stopped. Guess I've just been busy lately. only remember the date because its the same day I hired one of my guys..
> 
> View attachment 7503
> 
> ...


3 Months without a drink Is something to applaud !!:yes: not to poke fun at. I've been balls to the wall lately.. get up early ..get home late ..2-4 beers before bedtime tops...and I feel great! I may as well quit!

BTW...I am an Alcoholic..and have been for 20 years .
When the work is all out busy.busy.busy I'm good ...but the down time kills me.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> 3 Months without a drink Is something to applaud !!:yes: not to poke fun at. I've been balls to the wall lately.. get up early ..get home late ..2-4 beers before bedtime tops...and I feel great! I may as well quit!
> 
> BTW...I am an Alcoholic..and have been for 20 years .
> When the work is all out busy.busy.busy I'm good ...but the down time kills me.


:rockon:
Work is very good therapy then. Keep that work coming for Moore and help him keep it down to just a few beers a nite.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 3 Months without a drink Is something to applaud !!:yes: not to poke fun at. I've been balls to the wall lately.. get up early ..get home late ..2-4 beers before bedtime tops...and I feel great! I may as well quit!
> 
> BTW...I am an Alcoholic..and have been for 20 years .
> When the work is all out busy.busy.busy I'm good ...but the down time kills me.


Come to Canada, we can cure your drinking problem:thumbup:

A case of beer here is a days wages..... eh':yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

catdod said:


> the punch outs are so special ............. so what is the advantage?


Advantage Dry wall talk members









How soon can you get here:whistling2:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

catdod said:


> the punch outs are so special which increase the cost and time. so what is the advantage?
> yes, waste must be considered,
> 
> ??????????????:cy35.cn
> ...


If you knew how to understand English you would know what the advantages are.


----------

